# Advice on Hegner 2S Scroll Saw



## jimmy_s (25 Nov 2014)

Hello folks

I'm hoping that I can get some advice on the above scroll saw. It was my father's birthday and I know he uses his scroll saw a lot and it was getting quite old and was starting to give problems one so I thought I would get him a new one.

I bought him a multicut 2s which he is delighted with. He was talking about a hold down foot that he had on his old saw that the hegner doesn't have. I would have thought the Hegner would have had everything it needed given how expensive it was - I was wondering if this foot is really required as it is going to be about another £80 plus postage.

The other thing is the dust blower seems to come configured to fix to a dust extractor (which he hasn't got) he can't seem to figure out how to connect it to make the bellows blow the dust away. He lives in Shetland and I'm in central scotland so I can't pop along and sort it out. Can anyone advise how to connect the bellows to blow the dust clear?

Jimmy


----------



## scrimper (26 Nov 2014)

I have always though that the hold down foot was perhaps useful for people new to scroll-saws but once one gets used to scrolling it was dispensed with. I have never felt the need for a hold down foot and feel that if I had one it would get in the way. I would suggest trying the saw without first and only buy the foot if your father felt he could not use the saw without one.

There is a hole in the back of the bellows where the blower tube fits it then runs along the top arm held in place by cable ties and is directed to just above the work to blow the dust away. This is the way I always use it. However you can if you wish connect a vac to the large tube under the front of the table to suck the dust rather than blow in which case the tube end can be removed from the bellows and connected to the suction tube.

There is an illustration of the tube fitting on page 10 of the Hegner manual.


----------



## jimmy_s (26 Nov 2014)

Thanks for the reply Scrimper

He has used his old saw with this foot for a number of years and has maybe just got used to having it - I will try and get him to persevere without the foot for now and see how he gets on.

I thought the blower connection must be shown somewhere in the manual, the trouble is I've never seen the saw or the manual as I got the saw sent straight to him. I'll give him a call tomorrow and see if we can get the blower sorted out.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (26 Nov 2014)

Hi Jimmy-s I have a hold down foot,which is collecting dust.A donation to my charity will secure. :roll: 
The hold down foot is off mine ,which is the Multicut 1.I do not know if there are different ones,or that one fits all.

Bryan


----------



## jimmy_s (26 Nov 2014)

Hi Bryan 

Thanks for the offer - I had a look on the Hegner site - unfortunately it looks like it wouldn't fit  

Jimmy


----------



## scrimper (26 Nov 2014)

Jimmy, if you want to have a look at a manual you will find an online one here -

http://www.scrollsaws.com.au/operating- ... -australia


----------



## jimmy_s (26 Nov 2014)

Thanks Scrimper 

I can see where it connects now - I can't for the life of me understand why he has not figured out where to connect this up yet - going to give him a call now.

Jimmy


----------



## Chippygeoff (26 Nov 2014)

I endorse what Scrimper said. I have the multicut 2S and have never used the hold down, it would just get in the way and serve no purpose at all. Very little pressure is required to hold the workpiece down while it is being cut. I think you will find that by law the scroll saws supplied to educational schools etc must have the hold down arm fitted to comply with regulations. 

I found that when I fitted the hose from my vacuum to the saw it was quite useless, you still need the blower segmented hose to blow the dust away from the line being cut. I did however make my own dust extraction quite simply and inexpensive.


----------

